# Focal Seizures



## AP

I just witnessed one of the most shittest nights ever. 

Last night I was working and DH called me as I was closing up to say that he found Alex out of bed, crumbled over the toilet after attempting to be sick. She had lost feeling in her right side. 

By the time I made it home (10 mins or so) things had gotten worse and she began to fit /spasm and much more intense whilst in the ambulance. 

We got it under control in A&E and she slept it off. 

The doctors say they can't pinpoint how it happened- whether it was a result of her being sick or having a potential infection that triggered it (we'll get cultures back in a day or two). However they pointed out that because Alex was so premature, had a brain bleed at birth and has autism, she is a higher risk for a seizure anyway and this is probably the case. 

I'm devastated. I can't take my eyes off her. I can't even begin to imagine letting her ever sleep alone knowing that if this happened so out of the blue, it could happen again. 

I don't know how to man up about this. I'm terrified it will happen again. I have never seen a seizure before and I went into shock. 

She is being referred to a neurologist and seizure clinic and tests and scans will be done. She's also having antibiotics in case of infection. 

Does anyone have experience with seizures? How do you tell yourself everything will be ok?


----------



## pinkstarbinks

That's absolutely horrific I feel for all of your family, do hope she's feeling alright now. It must of been harrowing as you say. Our experience of seizure medication is that it's increasingly really helped our 2 yr old, now around 8 weeks into taking it, so hopefully they can control things similarly for her :flow: everything will be okay


----------



## Peanut78

Hi hun, 

I don't have any experience with full on seizures, but wanted to send you a massive hug that sounds like a really scary experience :hugs:

My son has episodes of 'absence seizures' which basically looks like he is staring into space. They are classed as 'benign' seizures, but he is at greater risk of developing epilepsy later in life. 

I also saw your post on MRI's. My son has had 2 MRI's and he was just a bit drowsy waking up. They have to put them under as they need to lie completely still. 

:hugs:


----------



## AP

Thank you for the reassurance peanut. I am a little scared as she had breathing issues with the seizure :( the plan next time is just to get an ambulance in case she has the breathing issues again


----------

